# Duda con jack stereo 3.5 mm pcb



## javier1986 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hola, 

Tengo un jack hembra para un circuito pero no se como diferencias los canales de la masa, haber si alguien me puede ayudar. 

Un saludo


----------



## Unicoinbraus (Sep 26, 2016)

el de hasta atras es masa, el de enmedio es canal derecho y el que esta justo donde se conecta el plug es el canal izquierdo




probablemente este video pueda ser de ayuda

youtube.com/

watch?v=GM5zoRcOpXY


----------



## javier1986 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hola Unicoinbraus,

no hay ninguna pata en el centro, están dos delante y dos atrás. Puse unas fotos, no se si se ven bien.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 26, 2016)

Buenas.

Con las fotos no veo claro si es estereo o mono. 
Estereo:
Patillas delanteras masa.
Patillas traseras canal I - canalD

Mono:
Patillas delanteras masa.
Patillas traseras canal con "interruptor" para altavoz.

De todas formas, por si las moscas, lo mejor es meter un jack y con un polímetro comprobar cual es cual.

Saludos.


----------

